# You aint gonna believe this...



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

Someone has poured superglue or something on the back of my bumper near the lights.

It's on the bodywork and it aint coming off, I've spent hours doing all I can think of.

What can I do.

I'm trying not to get upset or mad so please, no wind ups.


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Sorry to hear about that! This is strange as I had exactly the same thing on my MK1 TTR. The only way I did it, was to remove it very very very carefully with a blade - I am warning you thought you need to be very brave and careful.

Have you consulted a bodywork shop for ideas? Maybe they have a solvent that might work and not damage the car?


----------



## LazyT (Apr 13, 2006)

I would take it to your Audi Service Department and ask them if they will let you use a heat gun to soften it as you remove it. :x


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

Just done a google and apparently nail polish remover does the trick...Dare I bloody use it though ESPECIALLY with it being on metallic paint

Can't believe this!


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

PS. Why on earth do people do this


----------



## LazyT (Apr 13, 2006)

Mysterio said:


> PS. Why on earth do people do this


Unfortunately, this world's full of jealous cretins that try and make themselves feel a little better by trying to make another person's life as abysmal as their own. :x


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

i think it was a MK1 driver...


----------



## Gav150ttr (Sep 11, 2003)

Mysterio said:


> Someone has poured superglue or something on the back of my bumper near the lights.
> 
> It's on the bodywork and it aint coming off, I've spent hours doing all I can think of.
> 
> ...


[email protected]@KERS! [smiley=rifle.gif]

I am so worried about my car i don't leave it any where

sorry to hear about this. makes me want to hire a guard to watch the car


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

I wonder what a sad person it is to find that the only satisfaction they can have is by ruining someone else's things... I can only imagine how mad I would be if it was on my car. I'm sorry it happened to you mate.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Nail varnish remover is good for removing many things from bodywork. I have used it many times with no effect on the paint, it is ecspecially good at removing badge or sticker glue.


----------



## RAVEN TTR (Oct 21, 2004)

Sorry to hear that some complete arse has done this to your beautiful motor mate. I to know how it feels to have something like this done to your pride and joy for no reason, other than jealousy. You must feel like cracking some skulls, i know i did. Get it sorted mate and carry on enjoying your fine MK2 whilst the chav scum of the world catch the bus :lol:


----------



## Calibos (Mar 28, 2004)

I know when we hear of things like this we all say, "Jealous barstewards, making themselves feel better by ruining someones car" etc etc. I don't dispute that this is indeed the reason.

I stll can't comprehend it though. How does making someone else feel bad make these f****** neanderthals feel better. (Which I know it does) What kind of twisted F*** gets his jollies by making other people feel bad?? I get my jollies by making other people feel Good. What kind of twisted logic is going on in their brains?

Gutted for you Mysterio. That and the Kerbing. Ouch. Hopefully statistically thats all the bad luck you were due on the car over and done with. Kinda like after a bad RTA I was involved in (Victim of Drunk Driver) I said to myself, Hopefully thats statistically my one and only entry in the RTA stats. Thankfully as an injury rather than a fatallity.


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

gutted for you, try the nail polish remover under the bumper to see what effect it has...
In a few days it will be solved and things will not seem so bad.


----------



## ali_2006TT (Jan 5, 2006)

http://www.innosystems.co.uk/home.htm do some fancy solvents and the guy who trys to sell us their stuff is very knowledgeable about all their stuff.

just my $0.02


----------



## vul3ck6 (Sep 26, 2006)

I can't believe anyone will do this kind of thing to a such beautiful car, jealous of what!!! we all have to work hard to get what we want, can't they understand that :evil:

I totally can understand your feeling, someone broke my mini rear backlight for no reason, fxxxing jerk.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Hi mate,

Dont do anything before you pm jac-in-abox, he will put you right and i'd trust him 100%.

Ps sorry for your bad news - where did it happen?


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Rebel said:


> i think it was a MK1 driver...


 :lol:
Nail Varnish remover has also worked for me in the past...


----------



## PATT (Apr 2, 2003)

There are some right weird people around - Really feel for you Mysterio :evil:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Man! Your car is jinxed!

First your curbed alloy and now this! So sorry to hear about your bad luck with your new mk2 so far. Things have to get better with ownership for you


----------



## Dr.Phibes (Mar 10, 2006)

So sorry for you Mysterio. I'm sure you will get it sorted.


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

Sorry to hear. Try not to let it spoil your ownership.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Gutted for you Superglue make a glue remover may be it will help I hope so


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

And otherwise you can glue a shield on it........ "For Sale"


----------



## deepcool (May 6, 2002)

Try superglue remover... you can get it from B&Q. Should do the trick, and from experience it doesn't (usually) damage what is underneath.

The only potential issue is that the glue might have bonded to the paint. You might need to polish that bit out once the gunk is off.

Good luck.


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

hi guys

ive got the superglue remover but not sure how to use it on the car??

I suppose I cant make it worse - I imagine a respray is needed...Could chipsaway do this??


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Mysterio - Is there much glue on your car? If not, can't you take your car back to the dealer and say you noticed it on there when washing it and your assuming it was on there when you took it home sort of thing? Afterall, you have only had your car a week or so haven't you . I know this is a cheeky reply so nobody slaughter me for it   :wink:


----------



## piloTT (Jan 19, 2004)

Try it first on some paintwork that cant be seen ..like under the bonnet somewhere (Better still.... try it on someone elses car first!). At least that way you are not going to make the exterior damage any worse.

Let us know what the outcome is?


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

[quote="Mysterio"ive got the superglue remover but not sure how to use it on the car??

I suppose I cant make it worse - I imagine a respray is needed...Could chipsaway do this?? [/quote]
Can you take a picture of the damage and post it?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

do you have a picture of the damage?


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

What sort of loony walks around with glue in their pocket anyway?

At least it wasnt brake fluid or something!

Try very very gently and carefully with the glue remover, then matbe as you get to the end of it try a clay bar for the last bit?


----------



## Calibos (Mar 28, 2004)

CamV6 said:


> What sort of loony walks around with glue in their pocket anyway?..........


The kind of loony who squirted glue into the Electric shutter locks on the two businesses next door to ours Friday night  Didn't do ours thank God but the business next door lost 3/4 of a days takings because they couldn't open up till the evening.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Did the remover worked, Mysterio?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

CamV6 said:


> What sort of loony walks around with glue in their pocket anyway?


Glue sniffer?


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Maybe it came down from a UFO.... who discoverd your beautiful new future designed car.....


----------



## ctgilles (Jul 5, 2005)

Didn't acetone/nail polish remover kill the paint? :?
Anyway what people do this? I'm jealous too sometimes but that's just sooooo low :evil:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I'd guess they do it for a whole range of reasons - to show off to peers, they dont like the car, for the hell of it - doubt its anything to do with wanting one themselves.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Perhaps worth a try - cellulose thinner (from Halfords). I know it removes any paint and lacquer you use to touch up the bodywork, but leaves the OEM paint/lacquer alone.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

thinner will make the painitng matt, i want do that :?


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

I've used a number of times while repairing my own and my father's car. Yes, it will dull the surface ever so slightly. But a little polishing takes care of that.

Anyway, having googled super glue removal, I think the cellulose thinner may not work as the solvent used for super glue is acetone, which is likely to remove some of the lacquer / paint as well. I think the only solution is to get it to a specialist.

http://www.ezinearticles.com/?How-to-Get-Super-Glue-Off-a-Car&id=136833

Whoever invented super glue should have all his orifices glued shut with it!


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

If the car was silver, it would be easyer.
Black cars are very difficult too polish at one place

But were is Mysterio? We are all getting currious?


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2006)

woah - why would someone do this? Would they rather we drive round in sh*tty cars? I know how you feel - someone keyed mine all through to the metal on passenger door :?

how about AutoGlym Super Resin Polish to slowly get it off without damaging the paintwork?


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

update

Put some superglue remover on. Paintwork bobbled up and comes off at a scratch 8-(

DO NOT USE SUPERGLUE REMOVER

Can someone tell me - could chipsaway do this or is it a respray job. 

Assuming chipsaway have the right colour code?!?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Yes they can do this and im sure they will have the car looking good again shortly. Costs about Â£75

How big is it? Pictures?


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

I cant bring myself to take a picture...

Its basically on the lip of the boot, as if someone has done it on the top of the boot and it's run down....

Im so depressed 8-(


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Call chips away - they will have it sorted in 60mins.


----------



## Necroscope (Apr 9, 2006)

Chips away are good, but chips are there bag.

If the area effected is large you really need to get this into a body shop, and get the job done correct. Its going to cost more but you need it right so you can move past this and start enjoying the car completely again.

Pop into Audi and get there recommended repairer. I know my local dealership use a Porsche body shop!

Not much help i know, but get it done right once, not several small cover ups. Good luck and sorry.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2006)

i agree with above, use an approved bodyshop, not Chipsaway.

Chipsaway would be cheaper, but you get what you pay for!


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

Have used Chips away on my Estorial Blue 3 Series and have to say they did a top job for the money. Give them a call and get their advice i'm sure they will be able to tell if they can or can't.

They did an exact match on the Blue (which is not a regular colour by any stretch) and have seen much worse colour matching coming out of an authorised body shop!


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2006)

sandhua1978 said:


> Have used Chips away on my Estorial Blue 3 Series and have to say they did a top job for the money. Give them a call and get their advice i'm sure they will be able to tell if they can or can't.
> 
> They did an exact match on the Blue (which is not a regular colour by any stretch) and have seen much worse colour matching coming out of an authorised body shop!


i stand corrected!


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

What does chips-away mean? What doe they do? Do you got a website ?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Rebel said:


> What does chips-away mean? What doe they do? Do you got a website ?


It's a company that specialises in paint jobs. Don't know what the www is!


----------

